# Monolight Lighting Recommendations please!



## scottkinfw (Dec 24, 2017)

Hi all and Happy Holidays to my CR Friends.

I received a B&H gift card, and would like to apply it towards a mono light.

I am new to Monolights and don't even know what features are most important. 

Here is information to help with recommendations:

Gear to use it with 5DII, 5DIIIm 1DXII, 600-EX-RT X 2, ST-E3-RT.

I want a monolight with AC/DC (battery) so it could be portable.
I want the monolight to be completely compatible with the 600-EX-RT
The monolight must be durable, and have light that can be replaced if needed.
Effective Modeling light
Powerful enough and fast recycling time.
I'm not sure how fast is fast enough for flash duration
Good quality, durable
Ability to use diffusers etc.
I want a monolight that will be useful well into the future, and be upgradeable if appropriate.
I woiuld like to spend around $600.00 =/- if possible.

I welcome and greatly appreciate input about contending products, and thank you for your time and expertise.

Happy Holiday season to all


Scott


----------



## LDS (Dec 24, 2017)

With a monolight, what is important are its output (but it depends on what you shoot, photographing cars is different from jewels), how that output can be controlled (how many steps, and each step interval), the availability of light modifiers. Then for some portability is very important, as other features like radio triggering (and its compatibility), flash duration, high-speed sync, etc. depending on which kind of photos you do.

You requirements risk to be fulfilled by some expensive units.

One of the few units that fulfills your requirements and is compatible with Canon is the Phottix Indra 500LC.


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 24, 2017)

I've only just started looking at monolights myself so can't offer any real practical experience but the Godox range seem to offer good value for money - but Godox is also sold under different badges in different countries so for any reviews you can search under different names (here in UK they are sold as PixaPro). This review may offer some invite on the feature differences

https://fstoppers.com/originals/profoto-b1-vs-godox-ad600-flash-photography-155679

https://www.diyphotography.net/can-600-godox-ad600-compete-2100-profoto-b1-surprisingly-yes/


----------



## scottkinfw (Dec 25, 2017)

LDS said:


> With a monolight, what is important are its output (but it depends on what you shoot, photographing cars is different from jewels), how that output can be controlled (how many steps, and each step interval), the availability of light modifiers. Than for some portability is very important, as other features like radio triggering (and its compatibility), flash duration, high-speed sync, etc. depending on which kind of photos you do.
> 
> You requirements risk to be fulfilled by some expensive units.
> 
> One of the few units that fulfills your requirements and is compatible with Canon is the Phottix Indra 500LC.



Thank you. I saw the Indra mentioned, but I haven't heard of it before.

Scott


----------



## leGreve (Dec 25, 2017)

scottkinfw said:


> Hi all and Happy Holidays to my CR Friends.
> 
> I received a B&H gift card, and would like to apply it towards a mono light.
> 
> ...



Hi... I have no money, but I want it all!!!

All jokes aside... you can't have all that at that price point, end of story.

However, you could get some of it. First thing... stay clear of Bowens lights. They are good, but Bowens is going through liquidation and soon they will be no more. That means retailers will be willing to throw cheap lights at you, but for future proofing Bowens is bad.

Profoto will give you a lot of what you ask. They can be portable, with fast recycling and adapters for various light shaping tools. They are also pretty damn durable. But cost a lot because of it.

Elinchrom lands in the middle, sort of. They are reasonably priced, but aren't too portable. However, they make great softboxes and their Litemotiv are very good and make great light.
Also... I went over these things a couple of weeks ago, and ended up with a BRX500 lamp, with a Litemotiv 120 and the transmitter / receiver kit, that enables me to trigger my 600ex flash with the Elinchrome trigger.

Couldn't be happier. I made a quick little test setup to make those diy x-mas presents for the grandparents. Had the light roughly 1m away from the kids, dialed all the way down with a deflector and a diffusion panel and still had to expose at F7 at iso 100.
I was a bit withheld buying the 120, because it sounded big and I hated mounting my Bowens boxes when I had those. But they made it very easy putting it together and the poles stay in the octa when disassembled.

And then.... think about it. I was playing around with the idea that I both needed to freeze still life with the Pro 1000 or maybe even spend money on a somewhat decent LED like Aputure or something, but I'm glad I talked sense into myself and settled for the Elinchrom.
The light is also so in-expensive that I wont have too many problems expanding to 2 or 3 lights if needed.

Anyways... a few examples. The one with my son I had the 600ex carelessly put on his high bed behind him to the right with that receiver on using the build in bounce card to light. Then a 6x6 black flag to his right to minimize the bounce from the white wall. The background is just thick black fabric slung over his highbed.
Litterally 6 m2 turned into a dirty studio x)
Oh... little detail, when using the Elimchrom receiver with the 600ex, the Canon flash has to be manual. You can't use ETTL.

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/906690-REG/elinchrom_el_20441_1_brx_500_500_2_light_to.html


----------



## scottkinfw (Dec 25, 2017)

leGreve said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all and Happy Holidays to my CR Friends.
> ...



Thank you LeGeve.

I appreciate your expertise and time.

Scott


----------



## Zeidora (Dec 25, 2017)

I have an Paul Buff Einstein 640 ($500). Can be used with their Vagabond battery, but then no modeling light. Powerful? Depends on what you shoot. Recycle time? Depends on power setting and what you shoot. Has radio control option and built in slave; not sure what you mean by integration with the 600 RT. Be aware that any pre-flash will be a problem with any slave sensor. changeable bulb, diffusers etc.: check. Durable? I'm happy with it, but have heard some people complain about the plastic foot.
I think Buff only sells direct, so your B&H gift card is not going to work.


----------

